# Euramobil Integra 636 Seating



## 107372 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have just purchased the above (used). The seating/bed arrangement is driving us nuts. We cannot work out all the combinations. Perhaps we have some cushions missing. Anybody have instructions or photographs? A call would be appreciated 0117 9610923.


----------



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

I may be able to help.
I think mine is the same model
[email protected]
West Midlands


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eura Piece Over*

And when you finaly think you've cracked it, you will turn round and Find Eura Piece over!.

We have 2 pieces left over. One as mentioned in the Eura Forum with the hole in and another large piece that we do not have any idea what it is for. I can only assume that it was left in the van by the builders as a spare repair piece.

Trev.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have managed to use all ours....took us abit of figuring out at first but got it sorted.....have even had a few extra bits made last week when we had the refurb done  
hannah


----------

